# Possibly stupid shotgun question...



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay....Here goes...

I have a very limited shotgun knowledge, other than how to load, aim, shoot, clean, takedown, and choose the right load, I am in the dark as far as the mechanical aspect of the things.

I have both a mossberg 500 (coyote) and rem 870 (waterfowl, upland) both in 12 gauge, but I am wanting a 20 gauge shotgun for pheasants and grouse since my skill level is increasing.

I know that both the 500 and the 870 are offered in 20g so my question is this... *Is it possible to use 20g barrels on 12g recievers on the 500 or 870?* or will they have a difficult time feeding/ejecting?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

use the right G with the right Gun. as far as i know the 870 ( witch i own in 20 G and 12 G) doesent interchange,due to the size of the houseing around the firing pin. but i could be wrong with the newer models. i use my 870 20 for phesant and turkey... its a great gun... i only use the 12 for deer.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah i didn't even think of the firing pin...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

basicly the pin might work... the fact of the matter is the houseing on the 20 G is samller than the 12 G i just pulled apart my 20 G the 12 is not availible, but the thing about it is it looks the same size as teh 12 the more is just smaller but then think of this.. even if it does fit... will the 12 G shell go in to the reciver? the shells wont match up in the chamber, either the 20's in the the 12 would be to small, or the 12's in to the 20 would be to big. im no expert, but i dont think it will work

*tests it*

no the 12 wont fit in to the 20... if i were you id just put the 12 with the 12 and the 20 with the 20... if you go messing things it might void the warrenty..or safety!

here you can see that the 12 g shell wont feed in manually










here you can see that the 12 g shell wont feed in to the magazine










think of the 20G going in to the 12 G magazine as...lets say the full blown hotdog in a hallway?


----------

